# Duyuru > Kültür >  Güney-doğu asya halkı

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Güney-doğu Asya halkı olan Tayland, Malezya, Vietnam, Kamboçya ve Laos halkı genel hatları itibariyle diğer Asyalılardan ayrılırlar. Bu farklı görünüşün sebebini bundan 74,000 yıl önce Endonezya’da, geniş bir çevrede ekolojik felaket yaratmış olan, Toba yanardağının patlayışına bağlayabiliriz. (Bkz. 59 sayılı Genetik Bulgular başlıklı yazım)
 Toba yanardağının patlaması ve tüm bölgeye kül yayması sonucu alttaki resimde kırmızı ile gösterdiğim bölgede insan nesli hemen hemen tükenmiştir. Geriye kalan az sayıda insanın yeniden çoğalıp bölgeye yayılması binlerce yıl sürmüştür.
 Haritada sarı renkte gösterdiğim bölgede yeniden yaşamın gelişmesi için binlerce yıl gerekmiştir. Bu durumu kanıtlayan verileri bölgedeki insanların dişlerindeki birtakım ufak farklılıklarda bulmaktayız. Arizona devlet üniversitesinde antropoloji profesörü olan Christy G. Turner, insan dişlerindeki farklılıklar üzerine uzman bir *Diş Antropologu* olarak tanınmaktadır. *Teeth and Prehistory in Asia* (Asyada Dişler ve Prehistorya) başlıklı makalesinde bu konuyu ele almıştır. (Kaynak: Scientific American, şubat 1989, sayfa 70)
 Bu çalışmasında *C. G. Turner*, insanların diş yapılarında iki temel ayırım bulunduğunu ortaya çıkarmıştır. Dişlerin yapısındaki küçük fakat önemli birtakım farklılıkların belli insan guruplarında nesiller boyunca değişmeden korunduğunu saptamış ve iki kaynak bölge tanımlamıştır. Bu bölgeler haritada sarı ve mavi ile göstermiş olduğum bölgelerdir. Mavi bölgeden yayılan insanların da diş yapılarında ortak bir yapı bulunduğunu göstermiştir. Mavi bölgeden türeyen insan guruplarına tüm Sibirya, Kuzey ve kuzey-doğu Asya halkları, üinliler, Japonlar ve tüm kuzey ile güney Amerika yerli halkları dahildir. Bu toplumların ortak diş tipine *Orta Asya Diş* tipi (OAD) diyelim. Bu tip dişlere Avrupalılar da sahiptirler. Haritada sarı ile gösterdiğim bölgede yaşayan tüm güney-doğu Asya halkı ortak ve farklı tip diş yapısına sahiptirler. Bu diş tipine de *Güney Doğu Asya Diş Tipi* (GDAD) diyelim.
 GDAD gurubuna Endonezya ile Avustralya yerli halkı dahil değildir. Avustralya’da yaşayan Aborijin denen yerli halk ile Endonezya adalarındaki halk, kuzey bölgelerden şimdi yaşamakta oldukları adalara göç ederken diğer gurup insanlara hiç karışmamış oldukları anlaşılıyor.
 GDAD tipine *Sarawak* adasındaki bir mağarada bulunmuş olan kafataslarında rastlanmış ve bu kafatasların 40,000 yıl önceye ait oldukları saptanmıştır. Endonezya ile Filipin adaları buzul dönemi öncesinde şimdiki seviyelerine göre yaklaşık 100 metre daha yüksek idiler. Dolayısıyla buzullar erimeden o bölgelere göç etmek oldukça kolaydı. Buzulların erimesi ise günümüzden yaklaşık 16,000 yıl öncesine rastlar. (Bkz. 33 sayılı 20,000 Yıllık İklim Değişimi başlıklı yazım)
 Buzulların erimesi ile birlikte güney-doğu Asya bölgesi ve o bölgedeki adaların birçoğu sular altında kalınca insanlar kuzeye doğru göç etmek zorunda kalmışlardır. Bu dağılımın izlerine 11,000 yıl öncesine ait oldukları saptanmış olan üin’deki *üukut* mağasında bulunmuş kafataslarında rastlıyoruz.
 Kazı bilimsel bulgular, genetik ve diş yapılarındaki bulgular sayesinde orta Asya kökenli OAD tipine sahip toplumların Bering boğazını geçerek günümüzden 14,000 yıl önce güney Amerika kıtasının en güney ucundaki *Monte Verde* ve *Los Toldos* mağaralarına ulaşıp yerleştikleri kesin olarak kanıtlanmış bulunuyor. Alttaki resimde Bering boğazındaki A harfi ile belirttiğim bölgeden B noktasına ulaşmaları binlerce yıl almıştır. (Kaynak: Sasha Nemecek, *Who Were the first Americans,* Scientific American, Eylül 2000, sayfa 80)

----------

